# How early to take *****?



## Dusty (Aug 30, 2007)

What is the earliest that a raccoon fur would be worth taking? I've got a spot where they're being a minor problem and need to be removed so I want to do it as soon as possible, but I'd like to be able to sell them.

For that matter, what's the earliest most animals reach harvestable quality? I haven't trapped for many years, but when I did I never bothered to start until about mid october. I'd like to get back into trapping a short to medium sized line, but most of the land will only be available to me until about mid october due to landowners not wanting foothold traps out during pheasant season. Is it worth taking fox, for example, in mid-late september?

I live in NE SD, by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*****, like other furbearers, "prime up" at different times in different parts of the country... While I would think that in your area they may still be rather "blue", I can't say postitively because I am not familier with that area... My suggestion would be to contact the SD trappers association thru a phone call, and they could give you this information.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Not worth skinning. I have trapped for around 70 years.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

**** are not worth much in that area until about the 1st of November. I start trapping canines about the second week of October. I live in S.E. N.D. so I cant imagine that the fur qaulity would be that different.


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

I trap in southeast S.D. and I don't start until the 1st of November either. I was thinking about starting the 2nd week on October this year but... I'm so damn indecisive and I don't want subprime **** on my hands


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I trap North Central ND, and I try to start real close to the week of the full moon in October, this year that would be October 21st. By than most fur is good quality, may not be fully prime but can bring top dollar. It also give you a little longer time to trap fur. Up here things can be pretty much frozen over by November 1st.

It is still a short period to trap so hit them hard and heavy while you can, predictions are that **** will be worth something this season but they need to be prime.


----------

